# Riding EB #8 on Sept 22nd SEA to CHI, Should I rebook?



## Brad (Aug 21, 2015)

I am curious, based on so many of the experts on this site, if given the current state of dryness and wild fires in Montan, should I rebook on another long distance train? I can get a cheap flight down to LA to ride the Southwest Chief....or maybe some other alternatives....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm traveling on the EB next week and I'm also interested in knowing what the experts on this forum suggest.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2015)

3 Choices

1) The California Zephyr #6 from EMY to CHI

2) The SWC #4 from LAX to CHI

3) The Sunset/Eagle #422 LAX-CHI( only 3 days a week but most Train Time)


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 21, 2015)

,If I were traveling today, I'd personally chose my route in *jimhudson*'s order. I'd take #6 over #4 over #422. There's no way I'd voluntarily sit on an overnight bus for 400-500 miles, which is what #8 is doing. I'm too old for that stuff.

On the other hand, who knows what the conditions will be in a month? I've traveled the Hi Line for 50 years, man and boy, and I've often been surprised.


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 22, 2015)

It's a tough call. I think it's too early to rebook for the end of September right now, but I would keep a close eye on the conditions, and then reconsider maybe a week before your departure date. I did change from the Builder to the Zephyr leaving Chicago on Aug. 30, since I could afford the time and the AGR points. But not everyone has that flexibility.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 22, 2015)

Who knows what conditions will be like in a month? If you're traveling next week, then thinking about a reroute is probably in order.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, I'm scheduled to travel from Chicago to Seattle next week and I'm booked in a sleeper. I am not pleased about the prospect of a bustitution.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 22, 2015)

Of course things can change but Highway 2 and the BNSF line both have reopened.


----------

